# AMD Phenom x4 9950 BE oc help



## HK416 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi there.
My pc is getting older, and i cant afford buying new just yet.:sigh:

Anyway i know my CPU has the potential to be pushed to about 3.2-3.3 GHZ (all cores), with no problem. 
No worries, i have the Corsair H50 water cooling for it. 
ATM its at 2.8ghz, and is at 29-31c idle. AND touching 40 when im in battle on bad company 2.
In other words, the cooling is under control.

What im struggling with, is to turn up the voltage. Its standard at 1.3v, and i did read some place it could be set at 1.45. 

My MB is a *MSI DKA790GX, AMD 790GX+SB750*, with the bios v1,2.
Rest of the hw is listed to ur left.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

If you have any questions after reading this feel free to post back with them and i will answer the best i can.


----------



## HK416 (Apr 9, 2010)

HELP! something terrible happend 
I updated my bios from 1.2 to 1.9, then when it was done, i restarted my pc.
I was told something was not rith, f1 to enter bios, and f2 to load defaults.

I pressed f1, then i came into the bios.
Then a new menu had showd up, "M-flash", i entered, and it told me to boot from my usb-floppy station, and the updated file i used to update the bios.
I thaught this was a part of the isntall, so i did what the screen told me.

So it started to "flash", and my pc just tured off, just liek that.

When i start it now, nothing happends. No beep, no screen msg. NOTHING.

I tryed pulling out the battery, but no use.

What can i do to save this?


----------



## HK416 (Apr 9, 2010)

Never mind my old HK, got a new, cheap, MB on a local shop.

Its a Asus M4A785D-M PRO.
The voltage is accessible here. And luckely me, if i dont brake the hardware, it will allways starter after a failed attemnt on OC. (iv tryed this.)

.....

So here i am again. New mb, and installed windows 7 enterprise x64. 
I can set my CPU to 2.9ghz, and windows will start with not glitches. 
If i touch the ram voltage (even with only 0.0125) windows fails to launch.
I can do cpu voltage to 1.45, and it starts, but wont give me more ghz even so. I dont know what to do with the other 2 voltages i have either.

Can someone please give some tips, or guidelines? 
I did read the stuff u gave me earlyer MM.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

What do you have the settings at? Why in the world would you have the cpu voltage at 1.45!? Thats very dangerous. What you want to do is set you ram timings manually. Then set the voltage to recommend manufactures settings. Next, if you can you need to set your ram speed to a 1 to 1 ratio with your FSB. If you can you need to underclock the ram a bit. When you OC the cpu the ram gets a bump with it.

Once all this is set take your cpu voltage down to its stock setting as well. Now starting with your cpu at its stock setting up the fsb 10mhz at a time. Reboot and see if it will load up. If it does do another 10mhz and reboot. Do this till your 60mhz over stock. Load into windows.

You will need to download prime 95 for this next step. You will want to run the blend for 1 hour. If no problems happen revert back to previous instructions untill your 60mhz over again. 

Keep doing this untill your happy with your OC. If at any point it fails to load you may now up your cpu voltage but only by the next available voltage. You might have to bump a few times till it loads.

when your at your final OC you need to stress test. I prefer OCCT linpack run for one hour. Others prefer to be prime stable for at least 8. Either or will be good for a stress test. Make sure you watch your temps as well. Keep them below 60 under load if at all possible.


----------



## HK416 (Apr 9, 2010)

You say set the ram timing manualy. This is something i would like to learn.  iv read alot about it, but never understood it.

I took a peek at my "timings", and ther are like 11 or 12 things i can switch from auto. 
And the ram is allready underclocked. Its at 800. Its pc8500 (1066mhz), and thats "stock" (allways been that way).


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes your ram is currently underclocked. It can be taken safely all the way up too 1066 with out issues as long as your mobo can support this speed. What is the brand and model of your ram?


----------



## HK416 (Apr 9, 2010)

My system is over to my left. take a look if u want  

Im currently waiting for my new pc. The parts are so new, they arnt in stock.
Im going for the new amd phenom ii x6 1090t, on the newest asus motherboard crosshair formula iv, with ocz black amd ed. (2+2gb), pc12800 (two packs, so 8gb total), intel x-25 160gb ssd gen.2 and asus' radeon 5850 "top" 1gb. 

So this old pc is going on the bench. And in few weeks im gonna have this old one overclocked to the max. But atm i dont have time, so i will keep on reading, and keep it stock.

Thx for all the answers iv gotten untill now  appreciate it


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

HK416 said:


> My system is over to my left. take a look if u want
> 
> Im currently waiting for my new pc. The parts are so new, they arnt in stock.
> Im going for the new amd phenom ii x6 1090t, on the newest asus motherboard crosshair formula iv, with ocz black amd ed. (2+2gb), pc12800 (two packs, so 8gb total), intel x-25 160gb ssd gen.2 and asus' radeon 5850 "top" 1gb.
> ...


Well the kingston isn't the best ram to be overclocking with but as long as you do not go over its rated speed you should be fine. Any particular reason for the 1090t? 

The i7 860 is still faster and cheaper. Don't take me for an intel fan boy. I like to go for whats the best bang for your buck and right now thats not the 1090t lol.


----------



## HK416 (Apr 9, 2010)

Well i know.
But its new, and fresh.
I have never paid for an intel prosessor, and im not about to start now. 

But thx for the heads up.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

HK416 said:


> Well i know.
> But its new, and fresh.
> I have never paid for an intel prosessor, and im not about to start now.
> 
> But thx for the heads up.


Keep in mind that AMD chips are not known for high FSB speeds but are known for high multipliers instead. Don't be surprised if you can't go above 220 or 230 fsb. I didn't notice you were using an amd chip even though its in your title. The same rules still apply. Its just a little easier and simpler with an amd chip. :laugh:


----------

